# InkSoft Unveils Five New Studio Website Design Themes



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft has released five new website design themes for InkSoft Studio. Each offers a different contemporary aesthetic and is responsive, providing an optimal experience for visitors using various types of Internet-connected devices. 

Themes include: Expanse, which allows the full-screen presentation of your website on the viewer’s device and uses animation to draw attention and drive customers’ interest into the design studio; Texture, a broad application that allows you to match your style, identity, and branding; Light, a bright, modern, simplistic theme; Smooth, a minimal, clean, corporate style; and Night, which features a darker design aesthetic. 

Along with the original InkSoft theme, this gives users six choices. All offer the ability to integrate your own logo and are responsive and fluid, adapting the presentation, size, and navigation to your customers to the user’s device.

A video at InkSoft Studio Gets 5 New Website Themes | InkSoft shows you how and lets you preview the themes. Visit soon to see how they can help support your branding while facilitating your customer’s ability to use InkSoft Design Studio and enhancing his experience.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

